# One different wattage bulb in instrument cluster?



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi all
I've recently had to replace a few of my instrument cluster bulbs. All of the normal ones (Not turn signals or mini display thing) are orange (1.1W) except for ONE. Only one of them is black, which is 1.2W. It's the one illuminating the upper left side of the tach. Is that normal? Or did a previous owner replace that one on mine?

I just stuck all orange ones back in there, and it looks perfectly fine. I was just wondering. (I bought a few of the 1.2W BULBs, but I'd have to solder it into an old holder. Not an issue, but if I can be lazy I will.  )


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

corradokreep said:


> Hi all
> I've recently had to replace a few of my instrument cluster bulbs. All of the normal ones (Not turn signals or mini display thing) are orange (1.1W) except for ONE. Only one of them is black, which is 1.2W. It's the one illuminating the upper left side of the tach. Is that normal? Or did a previous owner replace that one on mine?
> 
> I just stuck all orange ones back in there, and it looks perfectly fine. I was just wondering. (I bought a few of the 1.2W BULBs, but I'd have to solder it into an old holder. Not an issue, but if I can be lazy I will.  )


light green is 2w


----------

